# Erosion control/cheap grass



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So my HOA has a pond area we are looking to control erosion around the pond. It's a combo of weeds and dust as you will see. It will get mowed weekly, and get weed and feed occasionally, but not much else care wise. Sod is not an option.

What I'm looking to do is put down whatever breed of grass seed is most likely to take in pure sand. It doesn't matter if it gets filled with weeds or not as long as there aren't bare patches.

What do y'all think? Poa Annua maybe? &#128514;


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'd recommend carpet grass, since that's what I had in my swamp lot before I did the renovation. It seemed to do well at a decent height, and didn't look too bad when it wasn't mowed for periods of time.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok. Is that seed I assume?


----------



## Txag12 (Apr 22, 2018)

I work for an erosion company. For that slope, I'd either recommend a hydromulch application or spray the hydromulch and lay curlex over the top for better protection. You could probably do a mix of rye/Bermuda to get it establisherd. For hydromulch you could either cellulose based or use a better product like ProMatrix by Profile.

I'd also recommend you disc those slopes, and apply 88#/ac or a 1:2:1 ratio fert to help the new grass.

If you need anything more specific feel free to pm me.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

If that's more than $50 it's not happening. Unfortunately we are a small neighborhood and nobody besides myself cares 

I'm not even sure I can convince anyone to water it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I do appreciate the suggestion though!


----------



## Txag12 (Apr 22, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> If that's more than $50 it's not happening. Unfortunately we are a small neighborhood and nobody besides myself cares
> 
> I'm not even sure I can convince anyone to water it.


You can't even buy seed for that cheap! I'd just seed with Bermuda and rye for your part of the world and hope for the best! And no problem on the suggestions.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Txag12 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > If that's more than $50 it's not happening. Unfortunately we are a small neighborhood and nobody besides myself cares
> ...


Yeah that's what I figured. It's a small area so probably a 25 pound bag ought to do it


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Txag12 said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


A 25# bag of Bermuda seed will cover 8,300-12,500 sqft if using coated seed at 1-2# of PLS/M. If you're going the cheap route than your seed might not be coated which will make that 25# cover even more area.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

BTW my 25# bag cost $300 (Riviera)


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I was thinking Lesco or Scott's honestly. It's maybe 2,000 as ft tops


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Go with 5 pounds


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

FWIW, I used 10 # to seed my whole front yard. 5# would be more than enough. As far as carpet grass seed, I'll see if I can collect from my neighbors yard


----------



## GreenBlade (Feb 13, 2020)

Curlex would be a good application for this but is just outside of that $50 budget mark. 
Here's where i've found the Curlex Blankets before. https://www.eastgatesupply.com/collections/curlex-erosion-control-blankets 
Interested to hear what came of this project.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I've often found myself laying awake at night wondering what happened to this project. Glad you took the time to create an account to get an update on this.


----------

